# 1970's Cardinal



## kadtoy (Jul 16, 2012)

Yes, been to the carboot sales again and found this interesting little watch, automatic and keeps good time.

What do you think?


----------



## DaKRO (Sep 7, 2012)

Interesting watch, I like it!


----------



## IGGULDEN (Sep 12, 2012)

Interesting, but i dont like it very much.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Nice , I do like the early digitals and have had a few , but moved them on as i can't see the time on them without reading glasses


----------



## kadtoy (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks for the comments guys.

Like you andyclient I am the same, I do need my glasses to read the watch.

But saying that, I do love it, and cleaned up it looks good with the others I have.


----------



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

Nice jump hour, do you have a movement photo?


----------



## kadtoy (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi John

No, sorry No movement photo, maybe this weekend I can open the back and take a photo.


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

IIRC, Cardinal was a Canadian brand run out of Montreal that mainly used Russian movements

The brother of the originator started Marathon in Toronto, Canada

A third brother started Clinton (now Hampden) in Chicago, USA


----------



## kadtoy (Jul 16, 2012)

Cheers for all the info bjohnson.

I will have to have a look at the other brands made by the brothers.

A picture of the movement for John.


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

French inside. How unusual.

By the way, that's a hand-winder, not an automatic.


----------



## kadtoy (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi Chascomm

Did not realise it was French inside, what would point to it being French, as you can see I am novice at this.

As soon as I opened the back to see the movement I realised it was a hand-winder.


----------



## kabong (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi, there is the inside of my French (Yema) 70's digital ......

Not sure if people can spot similarities?


----------



## kadtoy (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi kabong

Wow, it looks to be exacly the same movement. Thanks for sharing the wonderful pictures.

Have to say, Love the watch.


----------

